# Can you find trucks that will pull trailers for below $5,100



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I found a 1993 Ford F-250 with low miles (around 120K) and a 460 in it for about $3000 a couple of months back. The 460 is a beast of a motor. Could have pulled a horse trailer like it wasn't even there.

Look for something older, but with low miles. Go with a longer wheelbase (extended cab and at least a 7-ft bed). Four-wheel-drive is a huge plus.

Just be prepared to spend A LOT in gas. My dad's '04 Dodge Ram with the 5.7L Hemi in it was a beast for towing, but even unloaded, it only got about 10 MPG.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

If you're going to be using it a lot for towing, look for a diesel. You can find mid to late 90's diesels in that price range.

Challenge can be for anything you buy (diesel or gas) is finding one in good shape at that age. Depending on your location (are you in the rust belt, or in the south?) rust is often a big issue.

Whatever you look at, when you narrow it down, have a mechanic look it over and tell you what it's going to need to certify. Something that looks like a creampuff on the outside could be a total turd mechanically and you can end up upside down on your purchase very quickly if you discover it needs a new transmission, or the front end is (ball joints, tie rods, etc etc etc) falling apart and it needs a complete rebuild...just to mention a few possibilities. If the seller won't let you (or offer to drive it themselves) to a mechanic of YOUR CHOICE (not theirs) for a pre purchase inspection assume they're trying to hide something and walk away.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If your going to be hauling horses my first priority of going to be reliability, reliability, reliablity. Can you trust a 20+ year old truck, especially as a second owner? Who know how well kept or abused it was. I'm in the middle of looking for trucks too, my budget is about the same, but I think I may trade in my Sentra which should double my budget. I still couldn't afford a decent pickup. Im looking more for a "baby" pickup, like a frontier, or a large SUV, like an Xterra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

The '96 Ford F250 we sold last year hauled the trailer full of cattle good and was still in good condition and able to keep going for at least a few more years - if nothing goes wrong which can happen with brand new cars. 

Look for something used, they'll be cheaper. With good gas mileage like someone mentioned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

$5000 will buy something older for sure - but remember that you will have to put gas into and maintain this vehicle. You will easily spend $100 a week in gas/diesel with even a small amount of driving if you purchase a truck large enough to haul a trailer. Most older vehicles will get 13-18 miles per gallon compared to cars that will get 25- 30 mpg


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I still need to sell my 1993 3/4 ton Dodge Cummins diesel, and I won't take less than $5K for it. It has just under 118,000 miles, gets 300 miles/year, always oil changed, complete records. It has been garaged when not in use since 2000. It is set up to tow *BOTH* bumper hitch, with sway bars and gooseneck. PM me if you live close to central Illinois (Champaign County.) =D I used to tow my steel 4 horse slant trailer before we bought a 2007 Dodge Cummins. Lately I have used it for hay runs, and I usually get 35 (55-65 lb bales) only because they are not top heavy, but I have carried 47 bales on the back. (I just have to REALLY tie them down well.) I kept it bc I thought to take out the bench seat and replace it with two bucket seats, and do some other fix up work, but then the economy tanked. I just updated my license sticker for June, 2016.
It has a plug for the engine in the winter, too.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Think, what is best for you to buy. $5000 will buy an ok car or truck. If you are going to pull a trailer of any size, you will need a 3/4 ton truck. However, for short distances there is nothing wrong with a 1/2 ton truck for a small trailer with good brakes. But can you afford the extra fuel. If you are just getting started or living at home. Money for gas may be an issue. And that may put the truck on hold. How much will you be driving it without the trailer? I paid $5000 for an 97 F-150 , 4 wheel drive, heavy tow package, about 5 years ago. It gets about 10 to 12 mpg without the trailer. And as stated, get it checked, so you know what the problems will be.


----------



## nothingsempty (Jun 29, 2015)

I got super lucky and found a 1997 F-150 with the smallest engine, 4x4 and extended cab with 8 ft bed and 120k miles for $3500. I have used it for more than a year now to tow a steel 2-horse bumper pull trailer with two horses and tack in it just fine. It also helped me move my entire household 50 miles away (which took 22 trips sometimes with a trailer). The only problems it ever gave me were a loose gearshift bolt and an electrical connector on the brake line that needed replacing. It's slow over Parley's Pass, but it makes it in first gear without the transmission getting too terribly hot. 

So they do exist. I bet I could have found an equivalent truck for $5000 or less most any day on my local classified ads. A few observations:

1) Bring a car whisperer with you to check it out or have a trusted mechanic do a pre-purchase checkup on it. 

2) Forget about dealerships and buy only from private sellers (that's why I included the above advice). I looked for quite a while and didn't find a local used car dealership that would sell any truck for less than around $10k. Trucks in equivalent shape to the one I got would have been at least $7k or $8k at a dealership. 

3) Winter tends to be a better time to get good deals around here at least.

4) Don't be in a hurry to buy something the first time you look around. Better deals will probably come around if you have patience and keep your eye out. 

5) Ask friends and family if they're looking to sell anything. The "I like/know you" discount comes in real handy. I got my truck from a co-worker. If you're well-connected to the local horse sub-culture, there's a good chance someone will be looking to upgrade their truck and will be in the mood to sell you theirs.


----------

